# failure to vote?



## aquaman17 (Sep 30, 2011)

the vote now button on the choices is not working, can someone tell me what to do?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

The voting period may have ended and you were too late or it hasn't started yet.

September voting is already over and you won't be able to vote for October until the 15th of the month to let people get their pictures in.


----------

